# Orchid Show in NJ



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

In case anyone is interested...

Deep Cut Orchid Society Show Event of New Jersey - deepcutorchids

And its not in NJ but its close...

International Orchid Show and Sale 2012 - Events - Longwood Gardens


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Another show people might be interested in, the Bronx Botanical Gardens orchid show. Not much info on their website yet, I'll update it in a few weeks. I've been to the last two shows, and since it runs for six weeks or so, there are different orchids blooming at different times.

Garden Exhibitions | NYBG


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks! That first one is near me. The other two are a drive but im still going to keep them in mind. Ive been meaning to visit longwood gardens sometime soon anyway.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't been to the Longwood Gardens one yet. I REALLY want to go this year, since its quite a drive from New York that'll depend on my school schedule. Last year Black Jungle was a vendor there. They should be there this year too. Pick me up some Nepenthes


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Longwood Gardens Is A Great Show !


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We're going to try to go to both. 

Ed


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Wanna give me a ride!? haha. Im coming from nj too


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

in my opinion long wood is for orchid people and bronx is for people that like orchids. sounds odd but their is a big difference and if i had the choice i would go to long wood.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gardennub said:


> Wanna give me a ride!? haha. Im coming from nj too


I'm at the other end of the state so by the time you got down close to me, it wouldn't be worth it..hence the South Jersey in my information... 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

glass frog said:


> in my opinion long wood is for orchid people and bronx is for people that like orchids. sounds odd but their is a big difference and if i had the choice i would go to long wood.


No need to choose. Go to both  Thats what I'm doing!


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

jacobi said:


> No need to choose. Go to both  Thats what I'm doing!


I agree I do both but if you plan too bye anything Bronx is way over priced with poor selection and long wood has amazing selection from the growers in a lot of cases who know about the plants.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

glass frog said:


> I agree I do both but if you plan too bye anything Bronx is way over priced with poor selection and long wood has amazing selection from the growers in a lot of cases who know about the plants.


Why do you keep referring to it as the Bronx? It is in Holmdel, New Jersey... 

Ed


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Ed said:


> Why do you keep referring to it as the Bronx? It is in Holmdel, New Jersey...
> 
> Ed


Long wood and the Bronx BG show are the two I was comparing From an earlier post in this thread


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The Bronx Botanical Garden orchid show is just that, a show. They do have some orchids for sale in the gift shop but I wouldnt go there just for that. Price, and minimal selection.

But the show is fantastic. And many of the plants are labelled, so while most people are taking pictures of the orchids I take shots of the labels of the plants I want lol.

This years show is being designed by Patrick Blanc, according to the Garden's website. If you dont know who that is...

http://www.verticalgardenpatrickblanc.com/

Puts most of our vivs and terrariums to SHAME!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Holmdel is this weekend! Very excited. Anybody else going?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Anybody from NYC going to New Jersey this weekend that could give me a ride? I'd be more than happy to throw in money for gas/tolls.

Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going on Sunday on the return trip from my mother in law in South Jersey or I'd offer...


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the consideration, anyways, Jake!

Does anyone know how far Longwood is from the train? Hopstop doesn't recognize the address, but it seems Holmdel is easy enough to get to by NJT, I just don't want to be stuck with a $50 cab fare when I get there...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Google maps says the NJ Transit train station in Hazlet is only 2-3 miles away. I would use NJ Transit's website to plan the trip, not Hopstop.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks! Looks like I'm good to go.

Still would be very interested in a ride if anyone is leaving from the city.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Also, it might be a good idea to have this thread moved to the NE regional forum. I would have missed if it hadn't have come across my mobile feed.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Does a Mod do that?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I think so...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------

